# Grace the Min Pin



## clockcycle (Dec 22, 2008)

Here are some snaps of Grace the Min Pin.

View attachment 131
View attachment 132


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's cute! Man, those ears really stick up, I love it!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

i just love those pictures!!


----------

